# Rane PI 14 Great Addition to my rig



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Good stuff

PI 14 Pseudoacoustic Infector


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Sweet. I'via always wanted one in my system, but could never afford it. It's one of the few devices out there that has a rinkwitz Liley crossover and 3 pin happy face connectors.

I have to admit, I'm jealous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

